# My EE experience



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*Express Entry hints*

G'Day!

I hope everyone is doing great 

I'm an Australian working in software development and I'm considering living and working in Canada. I recently discovered Express Entry and now I'm at the point of finding-out how to get all those elusive points in CSR....

I did some research and I have good understanding what I should do, but I also noticed that to get extra points I need to consider a high IELTS score, applying for PNP, etc...

I would appreciate if anyone can provide me with hints and pointers on how to get points and make it a smooth experience....

About me:

I have 12+ years of experience in software development. (Bachelor of science in computing)
- Married with no kids.
- 35 years olds.
- A masters programme candidate. (Degree not awarded yet)

Cheers


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello World!

I'm creating this thread to document and share my experience with EE. I'm still in the early stages of EE ... I will provide as much details as possible and any interaction with the thread is much appreciated....

Have a lovely day...

The Oz


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*About me + my ECA*

Hello Again!

About me: I'm a mid-30s married man and I started working on my EE lately.

I work in IT and I have over 12 years of experience in this field with Australian and overseas experience.

Lately I applied for an ECA from World Education Services WES and I received the latter recently. It was a smooth experience.

Today I'm registering for a General Training IELTS exams.... 

Cheers


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> G'Day!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing great
> 
> ...


two short points to cosnider:

1- Get CLB9 score on all IELTS bands which If you are a native speaker should be a problem. This alone should get you way ahead of everyone in the pool with more than 450-500 points.
2- Look for PNP at Ontario and Alberta as both are taking in alot of IT professionals.

Goodluck!


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> two short points to cosnider:
> 
> 1- Get CLB9 score on all IELTS bands which If you are a native speaker should be a problem. This alone should get you way ahead of everyone in the pool with more than 450-500 points.
> 2- Look for PNP at Ontario and Alberta as both are taking in alot of IT professionals.
> ...


Cheers mate....


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Hello Again!
> 
> About me: I'm a mid-30s married man and I started working on my EE lately.
> 
> ...


- My IELTS test on the 8th (speaking) and the 9th of September .... My target is CLB9+
- I'm not researching CIPS because it was mentioned on the SINP web pages for people working in IT.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> - My IELTS test on the 8th (speaking) and the 9th of September .... My target is CLB9+
> - I'm not researching CIPS because it was mentioned on the SINP web pages for people working in IT.


Goodluck on IETLS exam.

Keep looking out for nominations as provinces usually open applicants for hours and then close


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Goodluck on IETLS exam.
> 
> Keep looking out for nominations as provinces usually open applicants for hours and then close


Hey mate.... I appreciate your replies... They are really helpful..... How do I get a nomination as I'm researching this topic now and I'm a bit lost... 

IELTS is my next step to be in the EE pool... But not sure what's afterwards. 


Cheers

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Hey mate.... I appreciate your replies... They are really helpful..... How do I get a nomination as I'm researching this topic now and I'm a bit lost...
> 
> IELTS is my next step to be in the EE pool... But not sure what's afterwards.
> 
> ...


Use this tool and tell me what is your projected score: Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool - Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)

Regards,,,


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> Use this tool and tell me what is your projected score: Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool - Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)
> 
> Regards,,,


405 ...

Cheers mate...


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> 405 ...
> 
> Cheers mate...


Get CLB9 on your next exam (7 points on each band) and you will receive extra 50 points , that should get you on the top 15% of the current pool and your ITA will be inevitable .

Regards,,


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

> > 405 ...
> > Cheers mate...
> 
> 
> ...



@yiso91 Cheers mate!

When I used the CSR tool I entered CLB9 as my english language level ... (i.e. 7 all bands)

I received 405 ....

What do you think?


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*PNP ... Saskatchewan .. and the CIPS*

Since I'm considering PNP ... I had to look at SINP and CIPS....

I reached the CIPS website through the Saskatchewan website at: Saskatchewan Immigrant Nominee Program | Immigrating to Saskatchewan | Government of Saskatchewan

The CIPS website is: http://sk.cips.ca/

Cheers,


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Well , then you definitely need nomination or a job offer to get a chance for ITA ..current cutoff are too high and it wont go 40 points at time soon.

Regards,,,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> 405 ...
> 
> Cheers mate...


A score of 405 is insufficient. You need to be looking for 430-450 if history is anything to go by.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Try to work your English to CLB9 .. it's your only possible option since job offers or nominations are always harder to get by


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*CIPS: ISP or ITCP*

I'm planning to apply for SINP, accordingly I need to to get certified by CIPS as an ISP or ITCP.

I'm a bit puzzled which path to pursue especially I have a lengthy IT experience across different industries.


CIPS: CIPS National | Canada's Association of Information Technology Professionals
ITCP: ITCP Designation | Canada's Association of Information Technology Professionals
ISP: I.S.P. Designation | Canada's Association of Information Technology Professionals


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

Better go and speak to either association and ask if they can certify your experience.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

I received a reply from an SINP official stating that it's possible to apply for the programme without licensure which will put your application on hold

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_tid=1315602&share_fid=114200&share_type=t


OID provincial nomination vs. EE provincial nomination



Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Even I didn't get a CLB 9 and I am a native speaker. I only managed a CLB 8, which for my industry, is more than enough.

Also, age at time of submission into the EE pool plays into your score. I was 32 when I applied and I scored about 427 (i can't remember the exact CRS score) but it was enough to get over the line mainly due to:

1. me having just over a year's worth of Canadian work experience.
2. having relatives.

which put me into the CEC and FSW camps.

My application is already submitted in July 26th and it's only been about 3 weeks already.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> Even I didn't get a CLB 9 and I am a native speaker. I only managed a CLB 8, which for my industry, is more than enough.
> 
> Also, age at time of submission into the EE pool plays into your score. I was 32 when I applied and I scored about 427 (i can't remember the exact CRS score) but it was enough to get over the line mainly due to:
> 
> ...


Which English test did you take IELTS or CELPIP ?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

yiso91 said:


> Which English test did you take IELTS or CELPIP ?


IELTS. IIRC CELPIP is for French speaking. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> IELTS. IIRC CELPIP is for French speaking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


CELPIP is an English test just like IELTS. TEF is for French.

How did you do in writing ? I can easily score 8+ in all bands in IELTS except for writing, as I do struggle with hand writing so I booked myself a session in CELPIP later this month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

yiso91 said:


> CELPIP is an English test just like IELTS. TEF is for French.
> 
> How did you do in writing ? I can easily score 8+ in all bands in IELTS except for writing, as I do struggle with hand writing so I booked myself a session in CELPIP later this month. :fingerscrossed:


My IELTS scores:

Listening: 7.5
Reading: 7.0
Writing: 6.5
Speaking: 8.5

I therefore get a CLB8. CLB9 needs L8-R7-W7-S7.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*CLB10 vs CLB9*



thegh0sts said:


> My IELTS scores:
> 
> Listening: 7.5
> Reading: 7.0
> ...


Hey mate!

I'm wondering how many points do I gain if I get CLB10 instead of CLB9?
Another question that occurs to me, if I get 8s in three IELTS bands and 6 in the writing component, what would my CLB be? Do CIC/Provinces focus on specific components of the exam?

Cheers


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> I'm wondering how many points do I gain if I get CLB10 instead of CLB9?
> Another question that occurs to me, if I get 8s in three IELTS bands and 6 in the writing component, what would my CLB be? Do CIC/Provinces focus on specific components of the exam?
> ...


if you get a 6 in writing that means you'll be a CLB7 regardless of what other scores you have are higher.

CLB10 needs L8.5-R8-W7.5-S7.5

https://www.centennialcollege.ca/ielts/test-results/canadian-language-benchmarks/


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

oh, my CRS score is 441 based on the info i provided at time of the ITA.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*Working on my CIPS membership -- ISP*

I'm filling-in the forms to become a CIPS member (ISP) and it seems to be a lot of work  .... Well, I found a mate who's in the same boat ... Wish us luck 


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...8202-cips-isp-certification.html#post13082914


----------



## Strawberries (May 8, 2009)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> I'm filling-in the forms to become a CIPS member (ISP) and it seems to be a lot of work  .... Well, I found a mate who's in the same boat ... Wish us luck


Good luck!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, I had to make a new EE Profile because the Police Certificate I provided was from the NSW Police and not the Australian Federal Police as it should have been. So I've resubmitted a new EE profile and applied for a Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police and hopefully that should be enough.

I still have a CRS score of 457 but will see if I get an ITA.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*What is your CRS break-down?*



thegh0sts said:


> Well, I had to make a new EE Profile because the Police Certificate I provided was from the NSW Police and not the Australian Federal Police as it should have been. So I've resubmitted a new EE profile and applied for a Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police and hopefully that should be enough.
> 
> I still have a CRS score of 457 but will see if I get an ITA.



Good look mate! What is your CRS score break-down?


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> Well, I had to make a new EE Profile because the Police Certificate I provided was from the NSW Police and not the Australian Federal Police as it should have been. So I've resubmitted a new EE profile and applied for a Police Certificate from the Australian Federal Police and hopefully that should be enough.
> 
> I still have a CRS score of 457 but will see if I get an ITA.


You will most certainly get an ITA since everyone above you are no more than 1000 and every 2 weeks IRCC takes in about 3000+ , so you are in the clear eace:

I sat for CELPIP last week and Am waiting anxiously for the results :fingerscrossed:

Goodluck


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

hmmm my application is saying I am eligible but the CRS breakdown is blank. 

EDIT: ok, so the CRS breakdown is showing but it's gone down to 435 

Hopefully that's still enough to get in.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Now I know why my CRS score was 457: because I entered in 1994 instead of 1984 as a birth year. So I've reapplied (again..yeah) with my full name on passport and correct DOB 

Hopefully 435 is still enough to get an ITA. My police check is done (same day which isn't bad) and I should be getting my police certificate within a week or so.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> hmmm my application is saying I am eligible but the CRS breakdown is blank.
> 
> EDIT: ok, so the CRS breakdown is showing but it's gone down to 435
> 
> Hopefully that's still enough to get in.


Do you have a masters degree?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Do you have a masters degree?


No, I don't have a masters. It says I'm eligible so it should be ok. Just gotta wait for the next round to see if I get an ITA.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

My CRS breakdown.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

The wait for a second ITA is killing me.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Discovered that I am missing a few more things in my application so I've gone and asked the relevant parties for that information. Better to do this now than get rejected again. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

What docos are missing form your application? If possible, would tell us why you had your application rejected the first time?

Cheers mate!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

First rejection was because I supplied a Police Certificate from the NSW Police and not the AFP. No further checks were done. This caused me to review my documents (which I should have done before submitting so that's my bad) and I was missing the following:


Police Certificate from the AFP (processed and waiting for that to arrive in the mail)
Letter of Employment from my employment (already got in touch with my previous Canadian employer, now to get my current Australian employer)
Proof of relationship to a Canadian citizen (contacted my aunt in regards to the extra info so I am just waiting on that to be sent).

I'm hoping there's nothing else that I am missing.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

Mate! I really appreciate your responses and help... You're making the picture clearer for me and helping others on this forum too ... *HIGH FIVE*

I'm still in the early stages as I mentioned before and my IELTS is within few days 

My fiance and myself are puzzled how to approach this immigration thing since we are not married yet and our relationship is less than a year long. Should I apply individually and if I get a PR apply for a partner visa for her? Or should we apply together as an unmarried couple where she will have to get a separate ECA and IELTS? Any piece of information might help....

Also, My fiance has two aunts living in canada and I'm wondering whether that will be helpful for our application..

Cheers!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Mate! I really appreciate your responses and help... You're making the picture clearer for me and helping others on this forum too ... *HIGH FIVE*
> 
> I'm still in the early stages as I mentioned before and my IELTS is within few days
> 
> ...


*1. GENERAL STUFF*

Your IELTS score is valid *2 years* from the assessment date on your certificate. You only need to supply your scores, test and result dates, and your certificate number: no need to scan it in.
Your Medical is valid *1 year* from the date the medical was done. Do this once you get an ITA.
Your ECA is valid *5 years* from the date of assessment was completed. You only need to submit the reference number and the name of the assessor. You'll need to do this before you before you apply as they'll ask you for a reference number when you create your profile.


*2. ECA and IELTS*

When sending in for an education assessment, you apply separately. You must have your university send your information to a government approved assessor.
When you go for the IELTS test, you do it separately of course. Spend some time practicing this. There's tonnes of samples online and books you can buy.


*3. RELATIVES IN CANADA*

Having relatives in Canada will boost your CRS and make you eligible for FSW stream. Unfortunately I think they might help your fiance better since they would need to be blood-relatives rather than through marriage.

After a quick search if you wish to use your fiance's aunts as part of your own score leverage then you'd need to be married first to create that link between yourself and your partner. But when it comes to creating the EE profile, you cannot be the main applicant: your wife would be the main applicant as she has the more direct relation to Canadian citizens. You're the "+1" / "co-applicant" / "common-law partner".

I have the feeling, and I could be wrong, but you'd need to be married first in order to create the needed legal documentation to prove the relationship between yourself and your partner. I personally think it would be quite difficult to prove that you and your fiance are a "thing" when you don't have any legally acceptable evidence.

Proof of relationship needs...

Birth certificates of:

yourself (i think this is just part of the application. Not really needed for POR)
the fiance
the parent of your fiance whom is the sibling of her Canadian relative (ie. the father or mother of your fiance), and 
the Canadian relative.

The last 3 should provide a "descriptive" link of the relationship (ie. they can infer the relationship from the last names on the birth certificates match etc.) between your fiance and her aunt (which ever you choose), but you'll need to get the aunt's marriage certificate if they themselves are married. If one aunt is not married then use them because it's less paperwork to submit 

You'll also need to provide your own marriage certificate. This proves your link to the wife and also as proof of change of last name for her.

You'll also need a copy of:


the relative's Canadian passport (the id page should suffice)
recent utility bills (this is just to prove they're actually living in Canada - get this after the ITA is received.)

*TL: DR*


Your fiance can only be the main applicant of the EE profile.
Without a marriage certificate between yourself and your partner, I think it might be difficult for you to apply but easier for the fiance. I know it sounds cheap and desperate but that's all you can do. Just go to the registry office, sign some paperwork, put some rings on and done: legal paperwork...have a proper ceremony / reception later.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't like the idea of using other people just to get PR / citizenship but if you really, really love them then just get married already LOL


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

Hey mate!

Our relationship is genuine and continuing but we don't want to feel pressured to sign the marriage papers just because we need to satisfy some formal requirements.

Have a good one!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> Hey mate!
> 
> We don't want to feel pressured to sign the marriage papers just because we want to satisfy some formal requirements.
> 
> Your help is legendary as usual *THUMBS UP*


It means you'll have to apply separately and if you get married after approval then you'll need to have your details updated for the pr card as well. So getting married before applying might be beneficial. But that's your decision. I'm single so it doesn't apply to me. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Received an employment verification letter from my previous employer in Canada.

Just waiting on the Police Certificate and proof of relationship evidence before I go to my current employer for a verification letter.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Just received my police certificate and proof of relationship evidence. Time to collate. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

Good luck mate


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> It means you'll have to apply separately and if you get married after approval then you'll need to have your details updated for the pr card as well. So getting married before applying might be beneficial. But that's your decision. I'm single so it doesn't apply to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


How hard is it to get married after the ITA?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> How hard is it to get married after the ITA?


That I am not sure. How about you find a CRS calculator to determine your score as separate candidates and compare it to a joint application. That might factor in how you apply.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

I will investigate how to apply separately ...

Cheers mate!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> I will investigate how to apply separately ...
> 
> Cheers mate!


Try this tool and see how you fair as separate applicants as well as co-applicants.

Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> Try this tool and see how you fair as separate applicants as well as co-applicants.
> 
> Comprehensive Ranking System (CRS) tool: skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


It's around 410 for myself.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

citizen_of_the_world said:


> It's around 410 for myself.


What could it be that's bring the score down? 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

thegh0sts said:


> What could it be that's bring the score down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I have a Bachelor's degree and I don't have a Canadian work experience.

- I have around 13 years of experience in IT.
- Will do my best to have a high IELTS score.


----------



## citizen_of_the_world (Jul 28, 2017)

*My estimated CSR*



thegh0sts said:


> What could it be that's bring the score down?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk



Core/Human capital factors

Age = 83
Level of education = 120
Study in Canada = undefined
Official Languages = 136
First Official Language = 136
Second Official Language = 0
Canadian work experience = 0
Subtotal - Core/Human capital factors = 339

Spouse factors

Level of education = 0
First Official Languages = 0
Canadian work experience = 0
Subtotal - Spouse factors = 0

Skill transferability factors

Education

A) Official Language proficiency and education = 25
B) Canadian work experience and education = 0
Subtotal = 25

Foreign work experience

A) Official Language proficiency and foreign work experience = 50
B) Canadian and foreign work experience = 0
Subtotal = 50

Certificate of qualification = 0

Subtotal Skill transferability factors = 75

Comprehensive Ranking System formula

Subtotal Core/Human capital + Spouse factors + Skill transferability = 414

Provincial nomination = 0

Job offer = 0

Study in Canada = 0

Sibling in Canada = 0

French-language skills = 0

Subtotal Additional points = 0

Grand total = 414


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a problem as CEC and FSW streams need a minimum of one year of Canadian working experience as a requirement.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I did get an ITA for a second attempt but I am holding out till the fee refund from my first attempt is returned.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been gathering tons more proof / evidence for my PR application. Still waiting on my refund to return from my first attempt - up to 8 weeks is awfully long.


----------



## ares0628 (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm waiting my result from WES. How long did you take your ECA result?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

ares0628 said:


> I'm waiting my result from WES. How long did you take your ECA result?


I went with the University of Toronto's ECA rush service. that was about $600 CAD and it was processed in 5 days after they received the transcripts. They gave me a printed copy and a PDF to my email.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I now have an employment verification letter from my current employer. All I need to do is to get my bank statements and LOE uploaded and I'm in business.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I finally received the refunded fees from my first attempt. Will be making my second attempt in October/November.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

So I submitted my second attempted in early November. Last Friday I got a request for a background declaration and travel history to be supplied. So I supplied those on Monday and Now it's Friday and in the late morning I get another email to send my passport to the Canadian Consulate in Sydney.

I didn't expect it to be THAT fast and so now I am getting even more nervous about it.


----------



## pallegar (Aug 29, 2017)

*Useful informaton*

Hi,

This is Chaithanya, from India, and am working on applying for Canada immigration via Express Entry.

I have checked my score, and its adding upto 380(approx), my current scores of IELTS is as below.

Listening : 8.5
Reading : 8
Writing : 6.5
Speaking : 7

I am thinking of retaking the IELTS EXAM to target 8 in all skills.




thegh0sts said:


> *1. GENERAL STUFF*
> 
> Your IELTS score is valid *2 years* from the assessment date on your certificate. You only need to supply your scores, test and result dates, and your certificate number: no need to scan it in.
> Your Medical is valid *1 year* from the date the medical was done. Do this once you get an ITA.
> ...


----------



## pallegar (Aug 29, 2017)

*Express Entry details required*

Hi,

This is Chaithanya, from India, and am working on applying for Canada immigration via Express Entry.


I have the below questions regarding Express Entry and ECA. Please advise

I have completed my Masters. For ECA, do we need to send the official Transcripts of both Bachelors and Masters Degrees ourselves, or do we need to ask the respective Universities to send it on our behalf?

Also, do we need to send our Secondary education marks cards / transcript ?.

Regards

Chaithanya


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*How did SINP go?*



citizen_of_the_world said:


> I received a reply from an SINP official stating that it's possible to apply for the programme without licensure which will put your application on hold
> 
> Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk



Hello Citizen_of_the_world,

I have been working in US in IT field for over 10 years now (13 years globally) and considering move to Canada.
So I have been following your thread and doing some research and have following questions:-
1. I also have a PR (SI-189) from Australia and might plan to settle there. Since you are also in Software industry, any specific reason for you to move to Canada from Oz.
2. Were you able to get the nomination from SINP. I read in this thread that you were filling forms. Did you have to get the certification or was this requirement waived as you have plenty of experience. The program is currently closed but may open again.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## onemarina (Feb 11, 2018)

Good day

I have just received the invitation and filling up the online forms. I would really appreciate if someone can help me with the following queries

1. For the contact address, PO Box No is a mandetory field. My house address does not have a PO Box number. Should I put the postal code instead? I tried putting "N/A" but the field only accepts numerical value.
Also, it asks for a road number, whereas in my case it is only road name.

2. My wife has finished her Bachelors degree, but I am not claiming any point for that. In this case, should I add her details under Study and Language details (where it asks for ECA) or just under Personal details section? 

3. I have claimed point for work experience in my NOC from June 2011 to July 2016. I have another work experience from Dec 2016 till present, however, this is not the same NOC and I am not claiming any point for this. Should I include this additional experience under Work details? (it asks for NOC code here). Or, I add this experience only under personal details?

4. The form asks for a city where I will be willing to stay. Does it matter in any way what city I choose? I am not taking any PN.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You have asked exactly the same on another thread. That is a NoNo. Do not do that. Your questions have already been answered.


----------



## onemarina (Feb 11, 2018)

apologies, my bad


----------



## varun.chauhan (Nov 1, 2017)

Just one query. Why do you choose to migrate to Canada if you are already well settled in Australia? 

I question because I have an invite for PR from both Canada and Australia and I have 11+ years of experience in software development industry and I am weighing the pros and cons to decide which one to go ahead with. I have seen in many forums that people migrate from Canada to Australia primarily due to weather conditions. This is the only post where I see a well settled person in Australia trying to move to Canada. 

Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS 5 using Tapatalk


----------

